

Amazon Server Trouble? - Insights From Involver's Ken Robertson - watsonkr
http://blog.involver.com/2011/04/21/amazon-server-trouble-insights-from-involvers-ken-robertson/

======
watsonkr
Great detailed explanation from Ken

